# 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand



## Ray94 (17. Februar 2010)

*2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte nun meinen alten Monitor verkaufen,
und mir dafür 2 Full HD Monitore in der Größe 22-24" kaufen.
Sie sollten über einen dünnen Rand verfügen, sodass der Übergang
nicht stört. Der jeweilige Preis der beiden sollte nicht über 300 Euro liegen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich noch nichts gefunden habe.


----------



## Superwip (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Für was willst du sie verwenden?


----------



## Ray94 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Für alles, auf jeden Fall fürs zocken, Videobearbeiten und das übliche eben^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*



Ray94 schrieb:


> Für alles, auf jeden Fall fürs *zocken*, Videobearbeiten und das übliche eben^^



Was willst du denn mit 2 TFTs spielen?
Da kann der Rand noch so dünn sein - Spiele die nicht explizit 2 Monitore unterstützen sind damit nicht wirklich spielbar.
Nur einige Strategiespiele wie Supreme Commander z.B. zeigen auf dem 2.Schirm eine Karte.


----------



## Ray94 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Ok, spielen lässt sich auch auf einem Bildschirm,
aber einen 2.ten hätte ich trotzdem gerne, um den
Desktop zu erweitern, und da sollte der Rand nicht zu dick sein.


----------



## MisterKnister (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Das Problem ist, denke ich mal, auch, dass du, wenn du was auf 2 Monitoren spielen willst (gerade bei Shootern), das Fadenkreuz direkt in der Mitte der beiden Bildschirme ist - sprich, genau da, wo der (noch so dünne) Rand der Monitore ist....

Ich glaube, das kannst du vergessen 

Mit 3 Monitoren würds noch hinhauen, da das Fadenkreuz da in der Mitte des mittleren Monitors wäre, aber so....

Ps.: Bei Alternate kannst du doch schön alle Monitore als Vorschau-Thumbnails sehen, da ist doch auch so in etwa die Randdicke zu erahnen 

PPs.: Oder ihmchen hier: http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...ter-gebogener-43-Zoll-Bildschirm-4410700.html


----------



## Ray94 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Oha, der Monitor ist ja super geil, aber 8000 US-Dollar^^
Das ist nicht ganz meine Preisklasse.
Ich werd mal schauen was sich bei alternate so finden lässt,
melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Ray94 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Hab mich jetzt enthschieden doch lieber bei einem zu bleiben,
aber dafür einen 26" Monitor.

Hab mal die zwei gefunden, was haltet ihr davon?
ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer in Berlin - ASUS VW266H | LCD-Display | TFT | 64.8 cm (25.5" ) | Breitbildformat | 1920 x 1200 | 300 cd/m2 | 20000:1 (dynamisch) | 2 ms | HDMI, DVI-D, VGA 2025482

Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen


Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

den letzteren habe ich, jedoch als 24 Zoll und mit dem Kürzel HD( Fernseh Empfang). Bin damit super zufrieden, tolles Bild, gute Helligkeitsverteilung, und das fernsehen macht damit richtig Spaß(DVB T und DVB C Empfänger). Bin damit sogar so zufrieden, dass ich mir morgen den 27 Zöller bestelle(mit TV für 370€). Also, top TFT zum super Preis!


----------



## Ray94 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2 Full HD Monitore mit dünnem Rand*

Okay, vielen Dank, dann werde ich mir überlegen, 
mir diesen auch zu holen.


----------

